

Show HN: NoChan, Realtime Board in node.js - dkrvt
http://www.nochan.fr

======
dkrvt
This is a pet project I have been working on occasionally for quite some time.
It's actually a chat where users can share files in realtime: file stream is
available for every users of a room as soon as the upload starts. This allow
some cool features such as movie streaming!

nochan.fr is currently running on 3 medium servers (hope it will handle the
load)

Sources can be found at: <https://github.com/Tug/nochan>

Feedback is appreciated :)

------
onurcel
Ok a few remarks: \- You should add sound and/or desktop notifications. \- it
sometimes causes flash plugin crash \- not important : the design is way too
basic and there is no way to understand how it works if you didn't explain it
here.

Nice project though.

